# Latency >1000ms for no apparent reason



## Jenesis (Aug 4, 2008)

My family and I moved house last month. We transferred our BT Broadband account and used it with our Netgear router fine for a week. [We can't use the BT Home Hub because their recent firmware update is incompatible with our Intel 2200BG wireless chipsets, but leave that for now.]

However, yesterday latency suddenly skyrocketed. I ran a trace to google.co.uk (I'm in the UK too) and this is the result:




What's going on? 192.168.0.1 is obviously our router. I'm on a wired connection; the wireless signal is too weak to be of any use since the walls of our house are so thick. We have not made any changes to the network or router settings. Could BT be to blame? How do I find out?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Aug 4, 2008)

If it worked before and started yesterday, have you thought of contacting your ISP? Probably just be something wrong on their side.

And of course it could be viruses and the likes. Disconnect all machines except for one. If that doesn't fix it make sure the machine itself isn't infected, ie either test the others separately and/or test it on another line.


----------



## Jenesis (Aug 4, 2008)

We're going to give BT a call and ask them, but I don't hold much hope for an honest answer, if there is a problem on their end they'll never admit it. Although, if they're throttling our service for some reason, we should find out.

I have a Ping gadget on the sidebar, and this is the sort of thing it displays:




The black bars are where the connection is dropped completely. The ping interval is 0.5 sec. I assume this means that the internet connection is intermittent?


----------



## AsRock (Aug 4, 2008)

Could you try 3D Traceroute,  same kinda thing but tells you who owns each IP and it continues to check the line as long as you want.


By the looks of it the problems at home you have all ready said BT have messed you up on one piece of hardware  maybe this is the second piece :|.

Have you tried shutting down the modem and all some have batteries so have to take that out if so too. Some times when firmware's happen it's needed that your modem is reset.


----------



## Jenesis (Aug 4, 2008)

I've reset the router quite a few times already today (I'm referring to our Netgear one - the BT Home Hub is in a cupboard). I updated the Firmware this morning, which made no difference at all. 

I'm trying 3D Traceroute now.


----------



## Jenesis (Aug 16, 2008)

Well, I found out what it is... my little brother is running uTorrent constantly. I switched off his laptop and hey presto, latency is back to 130ms...


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 16, 2008)

Delete all his pr0n


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 16, 2008)

Jenesis said:


> Well, I found out what it is... my little brother is running uTorrent constantly. I switched off his laptop and hey presto, latency is back to 130ms...



My lil bro does that all the time and dl's f-all.


----------

